# tis the season, big fish are packing it in



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

these 12 fish are from three trips. One night produced 6 fish from 16 - 44 pounds and another night produced 4 fish @ 34, 41, 43, and 47 pounds. Unreal fishing


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice "work". Thanks for sharing pictures. My sons love seeing this stuff.


----------



## fisherman33 (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks for making the post Joe. Been some great fishin for sure when we have been getting out. I'd be fishin every night if it wasn't for this school stuff


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome catch Joe!!!


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

great fish fellas. wish i coulda been there to see/land a few of those piscivores


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

everyone knows flatheads eat bags of cheese bigcats28.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Is that fish in the first pic the 44lb'r? Sure is a hoss, way to go.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Awesome!! I want to go fishin wit you guyz ;-)


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

saw these fish on facebook the other day, you guys every fall make me want to make the drive to fish lake. Great Job


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

think it would be legal to ride one of those like a ski doo??,LOL.
sherman


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

impressive.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Good job on your trips Joe!

I continue fishing and have a lot more skunks than
good nights this year. Still hoping to be out when the big flathead
decide to feed hard.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Definately some nice fish!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

sick fish!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Awesome! Miss chasin Catfish. Only did it twice this year. Lot of Bullheads. They'd make good flathead bait. Again. Those are nice fish!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

That toppic is one of the best pics I've seen in a long time! Way to go.


----------

